# Smoking frozen salmon?



## mbaran (Jun 21, 2014)

I've got about 2lb of salmon that I want to get into a brine tonight so I can pull it in the AM, let it get a pellicle and then smoke.

Can I toss it in the brine tonight still partially frozen? It's in the fridge now, but I wouldn't expect it to be defrosted until tomorrow. 

Thanks! Will update with QView provided I can pull this off...


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## mbaran (Jun 21, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Yes.


Thanks! That was easy.


----------



## bertman (Jun 21, 2014)

Please post your results. I'm curious to see how it turns out. I am brining salmon right now with the same plan in mind, but I've always thawed mine completely first. Looking forward to an education!


----------



## mbaran (Jun 22, 2014)

the brine took perfectly into the frozen fish, and by morning it was totally defrosted anyway.

I did screw up and use a little less salt than I should have, so I will have to try another batch soon.


----------



## tc fish bum (Jun 22, 2014)

did you grill, cold smoke or hot smoke?


----------



## mbaran (Jun 22, 2014)

I did a 200 degree smoke in a MES30. The outcome looked like this. No fat came through the pellicle except for the upper left piece. All of the other spots are just reflections of the light. 













jTbwA54.jpg



__ mbaran
__ Jun 22, 2014






I accidentally screwed up my salt measurement (mortons vs Diamond) so I uses 1/2 the amount of salt needed and it's a bit sweet. Will adjust next time.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks good to me.


----------



## tc fish bum (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks for the info I will put it to good use.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 25, 2014)

Next time if you want, you can run frozen fish or meat while still packaged under cold running water.  It will thaw out in no time.   When you say you messed up with the salt ratio, was this a dry or wet brine mix.  If dry what was the ratio to the sugar?


----------



## mbaran (Jun 25, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Next time if you want, you can run frozen fish or meat while still packaged under cold running water.  It will thaw out in no time.   When you say you messed up with the salt ratio, was this a dry or wet brine mix.  If dry what was the ratio to the sugar?


Wet brine. It was Mr T's recipe. I believe it calls for 2c of brown sugar and 1/2c (5.1oz) of salt. 1 quart of water.

I accidentally used 1/4c of salt because I thought the recipe was for a different salt (diamond vs mortons). No kitchen scale either.


----------



## eyendall (Jun 26, 2014)

mbaran said:


> I've got about 2lb of salmon that I want to get into a brine tonight so I can pull it in the AM, let it get a pellicle and then smoke.
> 
> Can I toss it in the brine tonight still partially frozen? It's in the fridge now, but I wouldn't expect it to be defrosted until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks! Will update with QView provided I can pull this off...


Hi

Looks really good.

How long did you need to form the pellicule? And,

for how long did you smoke it at 200F? Thanks.

Eric


----------



## bertman (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the results. It looks great!


----------



## mbaran (Jun 28, 2014)

I want to say it was under the heat for about 1 hour 30 and then i turned heat off and let it come down for about another 30m.

They were thick fillet, so as always use a thermometer. Cut the heat when the thickest piece is 140 and let it carry over to 145.


----------

